# Need some advice



## Cured (Sep 13, 2005)

Anybody have some advice about forming a support group, getting the word out, organizing, and running the group? I created a meetup group, and people are actually starting to join... so I figured I should carry this out.

What to do, What to do...


----------



## TruSeeker777 (Nov 9, 2003)

Hi Eric, I've run a group for a few years now and attend a meetup group as well. I guess the first thing you need to figure out is what kind of meetup group you want to have. You can make it like structured meetings where you come up with a topic every week and everyone discusses it, or you can make the meetup a social thing where you go out and do activities together, or you can have a combination of both. The first meeting is usually a good starting point for people to talk about why they joined the group, what areas they struggle in and what they hope to get out of the group. I know it's hard but if you start with yourself and talk about your experiences and struggles, others will probably open up as well. You might also want to let them know that they won't be required to talk if they don't want to and that there's no pressure if they just want to come and listen to what the others have to say. It may take several meetings but from my experience, once people start to feel safe and comfortable they will want to talk. As far as leading this kind of peer support group, the thing to remember is that you don't have to have all the answers. You just need to provide a safe place for people to get together and share and support each other in their struggles. Hope that helps. Good luck with your meetings!


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

good advice. I was kinda wondering the same thing. I'm thinking I'm going to start a support group where I live also. But didn't know where to start. Those were some very helpful tips.


----------



## Cured (Sep 13, 2005)

I have nine members now, but nobody wants to meet. One of them is a friend of mine, and I still can't get him to go out for coffee. Running a support group for SA is going to be alot harder than I thought. How do I get people comfortable communicating with each other?


----------



## Cured (Sep 13, 2005)

That kind of freaks me out there. Especially the strooooooooobe light


----------

